# 3-D Soap detail Problem??



## karenricha (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello All,

I have purchased some plastic molds.  Some are animals...some are flowers...all with some cute detail.  Last night I was practicing with a horse soap.  I use Bulk Apothacary Melt and pour soap.  So I was using these plastic droppers to grab the colored soap and put in only in the areas I wanted that color.  The problem I was having was the dropper 1- got clogged fast..and 2. Eventually melted.  
Is there another tool someone could suggest to get the colored soap in some fine detailed areas?  Or maybe another type of dropper..??

thanks so much
Karen:-D


----------



## newbie (Jun 20, 2015)

I've used a glass dropper. It won't melt for sure, but using a dropper of any sort will clog as soon as your soap thickens. Less waste, though, than using squeeze bottles. Or you can sometimes find the syringes that they use to feed baby animals. I found some at Mounds Pet store that have very small openings but the same applies once your soap thickens. I didn't find them that convenient overall but for your molds, I think it would be worth it.

http://www.bigalspets.com/easy-feed...vgwy_fJnaDV7ad8bxZ6GcakTATVHmxdBa_hoCi9Dw_wcB


----------



## Ellacho (Jun 21, 2015)

I use the disposable pipettes for each color.  You can reuse it again by rinsing them in hot water in between uses. But I just toss them away after I'm done with my project because the price is so reasonable.  They are also good for measuring out my FO and EO.

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Disposable-Pipettes-7-ml.html

You can also try this:

http://www.brambleberry.com/Injector-Soap-Tool-P4660.aspx

I bought it from BB but I haven't use it yet because it is much convenient for me to use the disposable pipettes than an injector.


----------

